# Pantyhose in the summer



## Rissa928 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,

I'm in San Francisco. Even tho, it's summer, it will be 55*F, partially clouding, chilly, and possibly foggy this evening. I'm guest of honor at my bachelorette party tonight. It is at a posh restaurant and I'm wearing a black dress. It's cute but I need to ramp up the sultry factor (as my friend would say). I thought about wearing black hose with my peek-a-bo high heels. Please respond. I'm leaving in 3 hours.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 27, 2008)

well... I personally think that there is nothing more unattractive than the saggy toe-section of panty-hose. If you're wearing peep-toe shoes then I wouldn't wear pantyhose - I much prefer closed in shoes with stockings.

I woulud wear super high/sexy pumps with your pantyhose






good luck and enjoy your bachelorette party!


----------



## Anthea (Jun 28, 2008)

I totally agree with Rosie, I really dislike pantihose with open toed shoes or peep toes. If you are wearing them perhaps a pair of closed toed shoes will definitely look better IMO.

Have fun at the party


----------



## rondagaus (Jul 20, 2008)

I think panyhose with peep toes can be very sexy if sized right. Sometimes I wear haines nude toeless pantyhose with peep toe shoes for a nice look.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Rosie, I think it looks strange. Go with a closed toe shoe.

EDIT: I see this thread is old. How did it go?


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rondagaus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think panyhose with peep toes can be very sexy if sized right. Sometimes I wear haines nude toeless pantyhose with peep toe shoes for a nice look. I too wear nude toeless pantyhose with peep toe shoes, but than again I wear pantyhose as often as possible.



Beyonce - Pantyhose Fanatic


----------



## monniej (Jul 21, 2008)

i say skip the pantyhose. especially with peep toes.


----------



## Karren (Jul 21, 2008)

She probably hasn't come home yet! Lol. But I hate h/p... But love thigh highs and wear them all year round.. But not with sandles or pep-toes...


----------



## Rissa928 (Jul 21, 2008)

HAHA... funny that this thread is still alive. The hen was weeks ago. I'm getting married in 2 weeks. HAHAH... anyhow.

I DID end up wearing the hose with the peep toe, and to me (and to all of my GFs) it looked good. A fashion "don't" can be a fashion "do" if you "fake it until you make it"... at least that is what my BFF says. =)

My outfit looked like this Simpledress Collection 2008 I think it looked cute.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh that looks quite good, Rissa! Sounds like you had a good time, glad to hear!


----------



## Rissa928 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Ashley. It was really fun, tasteful, and low key (read: no stripper). I managed to maintain composure. HAHA! We went to a restaurant/lounge in San Francisco that is owned by contestant Erik Hopfinger from Top Chef. I remembered everything.


----------



## Karren (Jul 21, 2008)

Well as long as you had fun!! Just don't let us catch you doing that again!! Hahahaha. J/k


----------



## Rissa928 (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well as long as you had fun!! Just don't let us catch you doing that again!! Hahahaha. J/k Too late, Karren! The outfit did a repeat performance at a family party. HAHAH...


----------



## rondagaus (Jul 22, 2008)

I think you looked fabulous with your choice. And I bet Beyonce agrees. Of course I will admit we are the older ladies in the group. And loving every minute of it. Glad you had fun.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Jul 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rondagaus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you looked fabulous with your choice. And I bet Beyonce agrees. Of course I will admit we are the older ladies in the group. And loving every minute of it. Glad you had fun. You are so right. I am very happy to be sexy @sixty and I am so very happy to find another over 60 gal @MUT.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 22, 2008)

i never minded it if it was like fishnets tights and open toed heels or something like that.


----------

